# 93 740i were is the tranny dipstick



## she8mee (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a 740i 93 and i need to add tranny fluid I dont know where please help me...


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

*Reference (Link):
Transmission Fluid SI B 24 01 98*

If you have a US E32 1993 (build date 8/92-4/94) 740i, you should have a "5HP30" aka "A5S 560Z" transmission by ZF, which will have no dip stick.









(Chart from BMWTips.com)


----------

